# For all those who compete...



## Greg Rempe (Sep 9, 2007)

here's an idea I am throwing out there:

If you are going to be at a BBQ event and would like to be an "Official BBQ Central Correspondent" do this:

Call my computer: 216-220-0966

Leave a voice mail in a reporter style:  "This is So and So and I am at such and such...give a run down of what is happening at that point and then close with "This is so and so for BBQ Central"

I can then upload the voice mail to my server and start a thread with the audio stream in it.

It might be a little more interactive and real time then how we are doing it.  Or, if you would like me to call you I can do that as well...but you will have to talk at some point.  Its not a poscast...just a 2 minute update thingy.

If you are interested just let me know and we can go from there...here's an example:
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,0,0" width="300" height="30" id="pcpp" align="middle">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain">
<param name="movie" value="http://www.podcastpickle.com/media/podPlayer/pcpp.swf?URI=http://www.bbq-4-u.com/pods/testreport.mp3&instantLoad=0&instantPlay=0">
<param name="quality" value="high">
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000">
<embed src="http://www.podcastpickle.com/media/podPlayer/pcpp.swf?URI=http://www.bbq-4-u.com/pods/testreport.mp3&instantLoad=0" quality="high" bgcolor="#000000" width="300" height="30" name="pcpp" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">
</object>


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Sep 9, 2007)

Pretty cool idea 8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 9, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I can give it a try. I won't be going to any more comps until the end of the month. I'll be judging or visiting.. not cooking.



Even if your not cooking, but you would like to add you two cents, I'd be happy to post it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 10, 2007)

I like almost having another brainstorm here:

If I knew the day before who was going to compete or go to a comp and was interested in reporting, I could set up a conference call and we could do a "spanning the globe" type deal where we just successively go to one person after the next.  Have it set for a call once on Friday night, once on Saturday morning and then again for the results later in the evening or something...just an idea.

But either way would be cool to try...just to see what the reaction is.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got a contest this weekend (Saturday & Sunday), The Jim Dandy in Sharonville.  There will be a few board members there (Jim Ferguson and Erik Hoover).

KCBS Sanctioned and a designated Ohio State Championship.

Call me if you'd like, but not during turn in hours.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 10, 2007)

PM me your cell, Kloset...will you be able to give me a "reporter" type analysis?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 10, 2007)

I think this is a great idea Greg, but I have gotten to a few contests and not had cell service.  This past weekend neither Lil'qer or myself had service.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 10, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I think this is a great idea Greg, but I have gotten to a few contests and not had cell service.  This past weekend neither Lil'qer or myself had service.


See...what happened someone cut the stirng between the two cans


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 10, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I think this is a great idea Greg, but I have gotten to a few contests and not had cell service.  This past weekend neither Lil'qer or myself had service.



Well, we can only be as cutting edge as the cell phone service, Bill...we'll take what we can get!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This coming from a guy who doesnt own a cell phone and just last week got high speed internet.   :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't need no stinking cell phone...whats the use of having one if it doesn't work...


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 10, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This coming from a guy who doesnt own a cell phone and just last week got high speed internet.   :roll:[/quote:26auv6lf]

Word has it that Witt is finally getting hot and cold running water and should have the flush toilets in by the fall.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 10, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":ayta448i]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This coming from a guy who doesnt own a cell phone and just last week got high speed internet.   :roll:[/quote:ayta448i]

Word has it that Witt is finally getting hot and cold running water and should have the flush toilets in by the fall.[/quote:ayta448i]
Yea, BUT he's still not going to give up the bear skins and stone knifes!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 10, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> PM me your cell, Kloset...will you be able to give me a "reporter" type analysis?



I just sent you the number.  I can do either the reporter type analysis or you can call me and we can do spanning the globe if there are more than one contests to cover that weekend.   Let me know what your preference is.
This is one of those new format type contest though.  It doesn't start until Saturday afternoon and the award ceremony isn't until Sunday afternoon.

I'm sure Jim Ferguson (Rolling Smoke) wouldn't mind chiming in or Big Mike who might be able to due the commentary since he is coming as a spectator.  You could also get Erik's (Cockeye BBQ) perspective as a judge at the contest as well.  It should be a fun event.

Maybe I can talk Bruce into coming down as well to get his mind of of football.  It's a shot straight down I-75 Bruce!

Dallas


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 11, 2007)

So aside from Dallas and SNH, is there anyone else that is in for trying out this idea over the weekend?


----------



## sawdustguy (Sep 11, 2007)

I wouldn't mind doing Battle of the BBQ Brethren in Sayville, NY in late October.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 12, 2007)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2sr1snl0]So aside from Dallas and SNH, is there anyone else that is in for trying out this idea over the weekend?



*We are getting a new cooker in the next week*. We will be doing a real time practice with it on Sept. 21st and 22nd. We could do a practice call during the practice time. Wife and I are judging in Maggie Valley, NC on Sept. 28th and we are competing in Morganton, NC on Oct. 5th and 6th. We could report from either or both of these. Just let me know what you think Greg and, we can set something up.[/quote:2sr1snl0]

Did you sell the old one?


----------

